# T5 4x24W on a 45 high?



## SottyDont (Mar 28, 2005)

looking to pick one of these up for a 45G I aquired. http://www.jlaquatics.com/product/s...4"+New+Wave+T5+Fixture+-+4-Bulb,+4+x+24W.html

Wondering if they would be enough light to grow most high light plants. Also wondering if these are HO? Also would this take Giesemann T5 HO Bulbs.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi SottyDont,
I have a 45 Tall and I run an AH Supply 96 watt CF DIY fixture on it. I can grow just about anything except some of the higher light requirement groundcovers.


----------



## SottyDont (Mar 28, 2005)

Do PC and T5 put out around the same amount of light?


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi SottyDont,
Here is a link I like with some comparison information. Your may find a better selection of temperature outputs ("K" ratings) in T5 than in PC.
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/lighting/25638-t5-t5ho-vs-compact-fluorescent-power.html


----------



## gravy9 (Aug 28, 2008)

Hi Scotty,

You might be better off with the Hagen Glo T5HO (2x24w). The light output is high and you'll end up saving a few bucks also. I's recommend going with the Giesemann bulbs (either 2xMidday or 1 each of Midday and AquaFlora). I bought them at ReefGeek. I bought the Lighting system at Aquacave.

I just bought the lights about 3 months ago and the plants are growing wonderfully.

Good Luck.


----------



## jmhart (Nov 13, 2007)

4x24w of T5 would give you good medium light. 

If it were me, I'd probably think about trying to piece together a 3x39w T5 system. I haven't seen a 3x system, but you could either modify a 4x39w or add to a 2x39w.


----------

